# Should i wean? Are they too young?



## natem (May 4, 2013)

My NZW doe had a litter of 9. They are 5 weeks old and eating solid food and drinking water. I was planning of weaning at 6 weeks, but the doe is losing weight. I already rebred her, because I need 2 litters over the summer. She will get the rest of the year off. Should i wean them because they are eating solid food or should i wait one more week? The doe is due in 3 weeks


----------



## Beachbunny (May 4, 2013)

If the kits are eating and drinking on their own I would wean them now.  Mama needs all the nourishment to go the the up coming litter.
She needs to rebuild her strength before the next litter comes, if the current kits continue to nurse on her the next litter will be small in 
Body weight.


----------



## Bunnylady (May 4, 2013)

If the doe is getting significantly pulled down, I would wean them now. Stress can affect a doe's health; making her more susceptible to disease. If she gets into low enough condition, she could even abort/absorb the second litter that she is (hopefully) carrying.


----------



## nawma (May 5, 2013)

I wean all my kits between four and five weeks and they have all done very well.


----------

